# Chicken Cheese Ball



## GrannyG (Jan 28, 2007)

Chicken Cheese Ball

1 can (5 oz.) chunk chicken, drained
1 envelope (.4 oz.) original Ranch salad dressing mix
2 packages (8 oz. each) cream cheese, softened
1 cup chopped pecans
Combine all ingredients in bowl except pecans and blend well
with electric mixer. Mix well. Shape into a ball and roll in pecans.
Cover and refrigerate. Serve with crackers or bread.


----------



## Dove (Jan 28, 2007)

That sounds good GrannyG

Dove


----------

